# MK2 Audi TT Light Wiring Diagram



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody know where to get or have the lighting diagram for the headlight of the 2008 Audi TT (Non-LED)? Trying to figure out which pins are for the park light. Thanks in advance..


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

buy a repair manual.
http://www.bentleypublishers.com


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

...nah! This will be for mod purpose. Nothing important. If i get the info here...Great!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nevermind. I figured it out...Here's the result:








Installed LED lights


----------

